# welche skill tree is besser für einen hunter?



## Jägerboss (24. April 2009)

Ich habe gemerkt das in den letzen patches der sv hunter immer besser wurde so ich habe schon sehr viele gegensprüche gehört bm sei besser was nun eigl?

mfg


----------



## riesentrolli (25. April 2009)

da is dieses forum das falsche. würde hier hin gehören. interessant wär wohl auch der klassenblog


----------

